# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  मधुमेह नियंत्रित करने के लिए करें सोआ के पत्*तों का सेवन है लाभदायक ||

## Apurv Sharma

यह तो आप जानते ही है डायबिटीज रोगी हमेशा अपने खान-पान को लेकर परेशान रहता हैं की क्या खाए क्या नही। उसे लगता हैं कि वह ऐसा क्*या खायें जो पौष्टिक होने के साथ उसकी डायबिटीज को भी कंट्रोल करें।   इसी कशमकश में वह बेस्*वाद खाना खाते-खाते इतना उकता जाता हैं कि खाने के बारे में सोचने भर से ही उसका मन टूटने लगता है।

अगर आप भी डायबिटीज के कारण बेस्*वाद खाना खाकर बोर हो गये हैं तो घबराये नहीं क्*योंकि प्रकृति ने हमें कुछ ऐसे भी आहार दिये है जो डायबिटीज को कंट्रोल करते हुए आपके आहार में अलग सा फ्लेवर ला देते हैं। इसी आहार की श्रृंखला में सोआ भी एक है। किसी भी व्*यंजन में कैलोरी और वसा रहित अतिरिक्त स्*वाद जोड़ने का यह एक शानदार तरीका है। भारत में प्रायः हर घर में सोआ किसी न किसी तरह बनाया ही जाता है। सोआ के इस्*तेमाल से किसी भी व्*यंजन में अलग का स्वाद आ जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सोया :-

*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

* क्*यों फायदेमंद है सोआ :-*क्या आप जानते है की सोया की पत्तियां और बीजों में लाइमोनीन और युजीनॉल जैसे आवश्*यक तेल पाए जाते है इससे ये बात इसे बहुत उपयागी बनता है। युजीनॉल, एंटीसेप्टिक और एनेस्थेटिक (संवेदनाहारी गुणों) के कारण चिकित्*सीय लाभ प्रदान करता है। यह आवश्*यक तेल रक्त शर्करा के स्*तर को कम करने में सहायक होता है। अध्ययन के अनुसार टाइप- 2 डाइबीटिज रोगी के लिए फायदेमंद होता है। यह इंसुलीन के उतार-चढ़ाव को नियंत्रित करने के साथ-साथ ब्लड-शुगर स्*तर को नियंत्रित करता है। साथ ही ये थाइरॉयड को कंट्रोल करने के साथ-साथ इम्यूनिटी को बढ़ाता है और हड्डियों को मजबूती रखने में भी मदद करता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है सोआ के इस्तेमाल के उपाय :-*सोआ का उपयोग सूप, अचार, सलाद और अन्य व्यंजन बनाने के लिए भी किया जाता है।सोआ की करी बनाई जा सकती है। प्*याज, अदरक, लहुसन और हरी मिर्च के साथ राई और जीरे का तड़का लगाकर करी बनाई जा सकती है। या इसकी ताजा या सूखी पत्तियां का उपयोग पाउडर बनाकर दाल या करी में इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं।सोआ को आटे के साथ गूंदकर भी आप स्*वादिष्*ट रोटी भी बना सकती हैं।जो लजीज के साथ पोष्टिक भी है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

सोआ का जूस बनाकर पी पिया जा सकता हैं। आप को क्या करना है, सोआ का जूस बनाने के लिए आप सोआ के पत्तों को अच्छी तरह से धोकर ब्लेंडर में पीस लें। फिर उसमें नींबू और एक चुटकी भर काला नमक डालकर सुबह या रात को लें।

इस तरह से सोआ का इस्*तेमाल कर आप ब्*लड शुगर लेवल को कम कर सकते हैं।

----------

